# furry sex dolls



## lazarus102 (Nov 1, 2016)

I been fantasizing so hard about this, lol. Been thinking it'd be really cool to make life-size sex dolls of rudragon type characters (with either alterations or permissions from the artists of course). But not just cheap blow up dolls, ones made with silicone. I really have very little knowledge of the process or material costs regarding such a project. So I'm just throwing this out there to see what others might add to it. I know silicone is said to be costy and toys made with it generally cost a good amount but I've never heard the base cost for the type of silicone needed for user-safe toys. 

Character example: Members Only < Submission | Inkbunny, the Furry Art Community


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2016)

No...


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 2, 2016)

Lmao didn't he make the exact same thread a couple hours ago?


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No...








I second this. Know when to far is to far.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Man, why do people hate furries again?


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh, nooooooooooow I know why....


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Lmao didn't he make the exact same thread a couple hours ago?


Not likely, this is the first time I've posted on these boards in years.. 



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Man, why do people hate furries again?
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh, nooooooooooow I know why....




half the content on this site is porn, don't single me out.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

I would suggest to look for a really big plushie then cut out a hole in its butt and insert a pocket anus in. Or you could just find a murrsuiter, like me!


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I would suggest to look for a really big plushie then cut out a hole in it's butt and insert a pocket anus in. Or you could just find a murrsuiter, like me!



Eh, I was going for quality and originality.  Course it's unlikely I'll even follow through on it but I'd still like to play with the idea for a while and see if I could come up with any useful input.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 2, 2016)

It's an interesting idea. I mean, they already make super high quality human sex dolls. 

If you're all for making it yourself,  I'd suggest using a manniquin as the mold, so you can pour the silicone in there and get that shape. You would need to cut it in half and make the mold of both the front and the back, and connect them back together after they've harden to their shapr. Or if you have any female friends willing to do weird bullshit, make the mold cast using their body with plaster. That will be more difficult, but you will get better results. You'd also need to decide what to use to make the joints movable, and what type of fur fabrics to layer over it. For the head, I'd suggest just making it simular to how a normal fursuit head would be made. 

I donno man. Good luck.


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Nov 2, 2016)

Imagine getting a penis infection from yourself because of a sex doll.


----------



## Julen (Nov 2, 2016)

*literal reaction*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> and that's why I only have sex with dogs


Every time you bring up Zoophilia or Beastiality I can't think of a meme suiting enough to show my disgust. And I have some good ones.

Seriously, Somnium, a little discretion never hurts. Keep that shit on the appropriate forums or at least take it to the R18+ section of this one, you're making people feel worse about being a furry every time you bring it up, and there is already enough to worry about.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> and that's why I only have sex with dogs


And Furries wonder why people call us degenerates.

You know, ever thought about keeping this kind of stupid shit to yourself?


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

I always find pretty sad people who finds satisfaction in having sex with lifeless things while there's human being outside :/. So no, I don't find this interesting...even for human doll. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Solapi said:


> I always find pretty sad people who finds satisfaction in having sex with lifeless things while there's human being outside :/. So no, I don't find this interesting...even for human doll. It's pretty sad.


If you can't find someone else a sex doll is as good a choice as any.


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

@lazarus102 you know my frined there is a point where you just have to stop... being a furry doesnt make a person someone that accepts any fetishisation ←dont even know if that word exists... 
i mean yeah the fandom is full of sick fucks and so on. 
But the point you havent seen there is that not everyone is that sick... 
maybe come back to @Somnium 's Idea and get some STD's from a grimey murrsuiter probably that will help society a lot... 
for me it goes that way... if you are into yiff thats kinda understandable i guess but when you cross the line where you want like... let's call it physical interaction... you are going to far not just that but you are actually making people sad.
I myself identify as a furry (Who wouldve guessed) but is it still a good idea to identify as a furry if what everyone sees is people like you wanting to fuck huge plushies? 
Me myself I am already pissed of by a lot furries because they go the "Euuuuuu please accept me as a furry way" 
but then when I see some post like that or @Somnium 's comment here the only thing a normal person could think is... "Man those degenerates are sick fucks"... wich leads to hate wich leads to crying SJW furries... but what is that all about? 
Arent there fetish forums for people like you?
And then another furry crys because he or she got pushed out of society because of that shit you are producing here...
R.I.P sanity


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

This thread is the funniest thing I've seen all week.


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If you can't find someone else a sex doll is as good a choice as any.


I think in fact the person should work to find the perfect mate for her/him :/. It's like living of masturbation. It's cool and it's life, but living on that one thing, all alone in your house, that's sad. You have no human (or furry...) interaction with your hand...or your doll.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2016)

Solapi said:


> I always find pretty sad people who finds satisfaction in having sex with lifeless things while there's human being outside :/. So no, I don't find this interesting...even for human doll. It's pretty sad.


Not only that but it can be harmful giving socially awkward people with an anxiety disorder yet another crutch to lean on. Taking our your sexual frustrations on an inanimate object instead of seeking out a healthy relationship with a significant other does nobody any favors. Yet another person playing with the idea of making animal sex dolls doesn't do the fandom any favors either.


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not only that but it can be harmful giving socially awkward people with an anxiety disorder yet another crutch to lean on. Taking our your sexual frustration on an inanimate object instead of seeking out a healthy relationship with a significant other does nobody any favors. Yet another person playing with the idea of making animal sex dolls doesn't do the fandom any favors either.


Yes exactly !!! It's okay to release frustration, but it truly doesn't help the person to resolve this problem (= lack of socialization). Even if you're an introvert, or feel awkward in society, it's important to socialize with, at least, ONE significant person.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Storok said:


> @lazarus102 you know my frined there is a point where you just have to stop... being a furry doesnt make a person someone that accepts any fetishisation ←dont even know if that word exists...
> i mean yeah the fandom is full of sick fucks and so on.
> But the point you havent seen there is that not everyone is that sick...
> maybe come back to @Somnium 's Idea and get some STD's from a grimey murrsuiter probably that will help society a lot...
> ...



For a furry forum it's pretty damn judgmental. What a shite community...

"being a furry doesnt make a person someone that accepts any fetishisation" apparently not even furry fetish is accepted in the furry community on a forum linked to a website chock full of furry porn and with advertisements all over it for bad dragon toys and the like. Man you people got your heads pretty far up your own asses..


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

I just gets better! XD


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> For a furry forum it's pretty damn judgmental. What a shite community...
> 
> "being a furry doesnt make a person someone that accepts any fetishisation" apparently not even furry fetish is accepted in the furry community on a forum linked to a website chock full of furry porn and with advertisements all over it for bad dragon toys and the like. Man you people got your heads pretty far up your own asses..


I think there's a world between drawing sex scene and wanting to have sex with a lifeless furry doll.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Solapi said:


> I think in fact the person should work to find the perfect mate for her/him :/. It's like living of masturbation. It's cool and it's life, but living on that one thing, all alone in your house, that's sad. You have no human (or furry...) interaction with your hand...or your doll.


I don't mind living on my own. No need for commitment. I do not have this inner need for human interaction. I get enough of my needs covered over the internet.

Of course I wouldn't mind a girlfriend, but I am not that actively looking for one.


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> What a shite community...


thanks to you yes...


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

Storok said:


> thanks to you yes...


OHOHOHOHOHO ROASTED


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> At least what I'm talking about is a





lazarus102 said:


> morbid lifeless chunk of a body


yep


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Also I'm talking about something unique, you aren't exactly going to the local pub or even pet store and picking up a draconic creature of any kind. If I was talking about human sex dolls on this forum I could be much more understandable at the reaction/replies. Besides, fleshlight gets excused but the majority of the furry forum finds a furry sex doll to be unacceptable?

And no, there's no difference between drawings on a page and the life version(or as close as it comes). My English teacher told us once that our minds perceive an elephant in the room and a drawing of an elephant in the same way and I'll take his words over yours any day.


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

maybe get a girlfrined? I mean interaction with other people is really important for your self confidence and fitness and so on. also it makes you feel good over all
or get close female frineds who then wont say no if you ask because they want you too...
But at the end of the day it's up to you what you do but I think a sex doll is not a solution


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Storok said:


> maybe get a girlfrined? I mean interaction with other people is really important for your self confidence and fitness and so on. also it makes you feel good over all
> or get close female frineds who then wont say no if you ask because they want you too...
> But at the end of the day it's up to you what you do but I think a sex doll is not a solution


The trolls are out in droves today.....
The way people are being I'd think I stumbled into a religious forum...


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> The trolls are out in droves today.....
> The way people are being I'd think I stumbled into a religious forum...


it doesnt have to do with religion hell no! its also not about some shit and also I am not a troll...
it is about you giving yourself up...
for no apparent reason.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 2, 2016)

Spoiler: This Thread in One Image


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2016)

OK I hate to backseat mod but Terms and Rules | Fur Affinity Forums

I'll just quote this one:


> *Keep the Forums Friendly*
> 
> Keep the forums friendly and open to everyone by keeping your posts to a PG-13 rating.



Discussing topics or posting images of a sexually explicit nature is *not *PG-13 nor are the topics being discussed in the appropriate R18+ subforum.

Please try to remember there are people here that are less than the age of 13, they don't need exposure to topics of this nature.


----------



## Solapi (Nov 2, 2016)

Socializing with people IRL is very important. Internet is a very cool place, but it's also a kind of trad ; on internet you tend to forget what's acceptable and what is not, is reality. Plus, you find satisfaction in superficial relationship. Deep relationship can only be found IRL, no matter what you think about this. If you want a girl friend, you definelty have to go out and live a real life in the real world . It's better for your health and to have a balanced life.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, yes. Here's the drama I was waiting for.





.
.
.

Sorry, but I have nothing else to contribute to this debate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> But it's just so not fair. I didn't choose my sexuality! I was reading bestiality fiction before I knew what the word porn means, I was simply born this way and can't do anything about it! What makes me so different from gays? They have the same story, but you guys are very accepting of them. Also we zoos completely accept furries, we even have dedicated boards to them and plenty of furry porn in zooporn sites and yet you seem to hate us so much.


What a crock of shit. There's a tiiiiiny difference between fucking an animal, aka Zoophilia, and a gay person fucking another gay person, aka homosexuality.

An animal is INCAPABLE of giving consent. And is considered animal abuse. 

Suggestion: Keep that shit to yourself. Your social skills seems to be non-existent. NO ONE likes attentionwhores.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

What R-18 section? I just looked and didn't see one.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Suggestion: Keep that shit to yourself. Your social skills seems to be non-existent. NO ONE likes attentionwhores.



And no one likes closed minded pricks like you!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> And no one likes closed minded pricks like you!


Woah! maybe he wants you to show some constraint for your words. Not everyone wants to know your sexual preference. In fact, most people don't. Quit acting like you need to broadcast it 24/7.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> And no one likes closed minded pricks like you!


Again: Crock of shit. I am not close-minded for not accepting nor tolerating your sexual fetishes. Go take that shit someplace else.

This is NOT the appropriate place for that kind of garbage. 

Does the word PRIVACY ring a bell?


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What a crock of shit. There's a tiiiiiny difference between fucking an animal, aka Zoophilia, and a gay person fucking another gay person, aka homosexuality.
> 
> An animal is INCAPABLE of giving consent. And is considered animal abuse.
> 
> Suggestion: Keep that shit to yourself. Your social skills seems to be non-existent. NO ONE likes attentionwhores.



Also the Animal generally doesn't give a shit because it's an animal and doesn't exist upon the same societal rules and laws that humans do. When a dog humps your leg do you sue it for sexual harassment? At the rate we're going it won't be long until such stupid things occur. We're already in an age where children are getting charged as pedophiles for sending pictures of themselves to other children. Also what you're saying makes no sense in regard to the OP, a "lifeless" sex doll doesn't exactly feel raped after you have sex with it.. Does having sex with it count as animal abuse? Does it even classify as an animal under the animal sex abuse act since dragon's don't technically exist. Sorry, you are being stupid.. 

Also I get that this should have been on the R-18 forum which I wasn't able to find even after a second look but it is what it is.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> And no one likes closed minded pricks like you!


First rule of illegal stuff: Don't talk about illegal stuff.
Second rule of illegal stuff: _Don't talk about illegal stuff._

Also, has no one considered that a silicon sex doll would cost like $5000? You could deck out a whole sex dungeon with that.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Woah! maybe he wants you to show some constraint for your words. Not everyone wants to know your sexual preference. In fact, most people don't. Quit acting like you need to broadcast it 24/7.



b-but broadcasting it makes me feel so special!


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

Saiko said:


> First rule of illegal stuff: Don't talk about illegal stuff.



It's legal where I live, I think


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> b-but broadcasting it makes me feel so special!


and that's why you're an attention whore and that's why us close-minded pricks are finding it hard to take you seriously.
Just saying.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's legal where I live, I think


_You *think*??_
Maybe double check that shit to make sure?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Also the Animal generally doesn't give a shit because it's an animal and doesn't exist upon the same societal rules and laws that humans do. When a dog humps your leg do you sue it for sexual harassment? At the rate we're going it won't be long until such stupid things occur. We're already in an age where children are getting charged as pedophiles for sending pictures of themselves to other children. Also what you're saying makes no sense in regard to the OP, a "lifeless" sex doll doesn't exactly feel raped after you have sex with it.. Does having sex with it count as animal abuse? Does it even classify as an animal under the animal sex abuse act since dragon's don't technically exist. Sorry, you are being stupid..
> 
> Also I get that this should have been on the R-18 forum which I wasn't able to find even after a second look but it is what it is.


An inanimate MAN-MADE object have nothing to do with an animal, let alone is alive. I do not see where your logic is going here.

Fucking an animal have nothing to do with what is pretty much a SEX TOY.

An animal is to be treated with respect and treat it as an animal, NOT as an object you can do fuckall with. Not to mention a sex doll doesn't even HAVE a personality nor is it alive, so your rhetoric is not relevant nor an argument.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Saiko said:


> First rule of illegal stuff: Don't talk about illegal stuff.
> Second rule of illegal stuff: _Don't talk about illegal stuff._
> 
> Also, has no one considered that a silicon sex doll would cost like $5000? You could deck out a whole sex dungeon with that.



Well, that was part of the purpose of this thread was to figure out costs and such but it's de-railed pretty bad at this point. Also I think 5000$ is a bit off the mark, 3k at most. Probably less though.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be considered as animal abuse, so I would be just fined and they would take away and kill my lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklewolves naturally crave for attention


Pretty sure they don't kill the animal because you "abused"it, lol...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Well, that was part of the purpose of this thread was to figure out costs and such but it's de-railed pretty bad at this point. Also I think 5000$ is a bit off the mark, 3k at most. Probably less though.


you know, I feel sorry for you lazarus, I really do.
trust Somnium to make things 20 times weirder just by opening his mouth.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> An inanimate MAN-MADE object have nothing to do with an animal, let alone is alive. I do not see where your logic is going here.
> 
> Fucking an animal have nothing to do with what is pretty much a SEX TOY.
> 
> An animal is to be treated with respect and treat it as an animal, NOT as an object you can do fuckall with. Not to mention a sex doll doesn't even HAVE a personality nor is it alive, so your rhetoric is not relevant nor an argument.



Thank you. Idk where this thread turned to bestiality then...


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> you know, I feel sorry for you lazarus, I really do.
> trust Somnium to make things 20 times weirder just by opening his mouth.



I've got nothing against him, he's one of the only ones here not calling me a sick fuck or telling me to get a girlfriend (Like that's so fukin easy..).


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> I've got nothing against him, he's one of the only ones here not calling me a sick fuck or telling me to get a girlfriend (Like that's so fukin easy..).


He's a well-known perv of the forums, he does this with frightening frequency. He just can't bloody help himself!


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> He's a well-known perv of the forums, he does this with frighting frequency. He just can't bloody help himself!


A perv in the furry fandom, Gasp! Why I never!


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm addicted to sex. I can't stop thinking about it sorry. And all I said this time, it's safer to have sex with dogs than with improperly cleaned sex toys, but as always all hell just broke lose. Idk why people just couldn't ignore it



On that note, no it's not. dog butts are very unsafe from what I've heard... Wouldn't surprise me either, shit isn't exactly clean as it is never-mind shit from another species.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> What R-18 section? I just looked and didn't see one.


It appears the new iteration of FAF no longer has it. In any case, the rules do state to keep it PG-13 so...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 2, 2016)

wtf


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It appears the new iteration of FAF no longer has it. In any case, the rules do state to keep it PG-13 so...


Well, rock on somnium then, maybe if people keep making R-18 topics, they'll put an R-18 section back in.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 2, 2016)

I motion that we ban Somnium from posting about bestiality & to at least limit the talk of sex. Anyone else agree? (please)


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I motion that we ban Somnium from posting about bestiality & to at least limit the talk of sex. Anyone else agree? (please)



No! You guys are very important to me. I would go crazy if I had no one to speak to. You go to school, you don't know what loneliness is


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> You go to school, you don't know what loneliness is


I feel ya there.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 2, 2016)

And here I was thinking this thread would just go quietly...


----------



## Storok (Nov 2, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I motion that we ban Somnium from posting about bestiality & to at least limit the talk of sex. Anyone else agree? (please)


I totally agree with you.. First he was like a funny jokes but it just got worse


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> I've got nothing against him, he's one of the only ones here not calling me a sick fuck or telling me to get a girlfriend (Like that's so fukin easy..).


You're not a sick fuck. With sex dolls having been around for years it's kinda obvious at some point SOMEONE would come up with the idea of combining Furry and sex doll. Might be how you presented it? I don't know. Could've made a more sounding argument about your idea.

Personally I find the idea a good one, can make a lot of profit from it if you do a good job. A good idea, but personally not interested.


Somnium said:


> I'm addicted to sex. I can't stop thinking about it sorry.


So we noticed. You try and thrust your sex with animals on other people. That is NOT ok. NO ONE wants to hear you having sex with animals nor your fantasies.


Somnium said:


> And all I said this time, it's safer to have sex with dogs than with improperly cleaned sex toys, but as always all hell just broke lose


Learning to word your shit correctly is important so you won't be misunderstood.

Again: Privacy. Learn to have some.


Somnium said:


> You go to school, you don't know what loneliness is


Loneliness you yourself cause by being a moron and spewing out shit that does NOT have a place in public? You reap what you sow.


lazarus102 said:


> Thank you. Idk where this thread turned to bestiality then...


Kinda have to thank the forum mascot for that one.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

@Yakamaru, did you know that you're very mean?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> @Yakamaru, did you know that you're very mean?


No. I am just honest and saying what the others are thinking. Keep your sexual kinks to yourself.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No. I am just honest and saying what the others are thinking. Keep your sexual kinks to yourself.



But I just like talking about kinky things.. Besides by being so open I did find a few people who share similar interests


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 2, 2016)

Can we stop ganging up on Somnium? If you have an issue with what someone is saying on the forum because you feel as though it's against the rules, report the post and move on; don't make a scene. If you need to say something because it's a new member that just didn't realize, say it and move on.

As for the thread, because I guess I need to respond now, sex dolls in general are bad for your mental health.
Please don't respond to this message; I'm not gonna reply to the thread again.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> If you have an issue with what someone is saying on the forum because you feel as though it's against the rules, report the post and move on; don't make a scene.


Woooooooooooooooooooooow. That's the fuckin bitch way out, dude.
If they got something to say to Somnium, THEN THEY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO SOMNIUM.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 2, 2016)

I love you all guys! I can say the most unrelated shit ever and you just won't stop talking about it. It's amazing!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I love you all guys! I can say the most unrelated shit ever and you just won't stop talking about it. It's amazing!


Ay, you brought this on yourself, m9.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Idk why people just couldn't ignore it


I really didn't want to get involved with this Hindenburg-level disaster of a thread, but perhaps it's not as easy as it seems for them to "just ignore it" when you bring up the topic so frequently and incessantly that it just becomes unavoidable. Everybody has a point they consider to be crossing the line - that's just human nature.
If you truly want to avoid making a scene, for your sake and for the sake of the people you say are so important to you, please just try to keep that stuff more to yourself. There are so many other topics you could be sharing with fluffies like you and I.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

Jesus this tread.

But to op... yeah it would cost to much... and just... don't...
Buy a fleshlight instead and call it a day. Take your thousands of dollars in savings and invest in some stocks or some shit.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I love you all guys! I can say the most unrelated shit ever and you just won't stop talking about it. It's amazing!



You are my source of inspiration


----------



## Orgunis (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh boy, do I love these threads *gets some popcorn*


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I motion that we ban Somnium from posting about bestiality & to at least limit the talk of sex. Anyone else agree? (please)


At what point do you stop? Next lets limit the topic of gays then lets limit the topic of furries. After that let's just limit the talk of anything that might offend anyone in anyway and turn this into a vanilla forum about nothing,


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Jesus this tread.
> 
> But to op... yeah it would cost to much... and just... don't...
> Buy a fleshlight instead and call it a day. Take your thousands of dollars in savings and invest in some stocks or some shit.



I don't want a fleshlight though. Plain female anatomy doesn't really turn me on and some decapitated twat on a stick really doesn't turn me on.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> I don't want a fleshlight though. Plain female anatomy doesn't really turn me on and some decapitated twat on a stick really doesn't turn me on.


Use porn for arousal and the toy for stimulation?


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 2, 2016)

I just seriously don't get this BS, you've got a furry art site PACKED with furry porn and some kiddy forum attached to it with anti-sex chat rules. That's fucked up....

Please implement an R-18 section, otherwise stop hating on me and somnium and anyone that talks about sex on a forum attached to a site that's packed with sex.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 2, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> I just seriously don't get this BS, you've got a furry art site PACKED with furry porn and some kiddy forum attached to it with anti-sex chat rules. That's fucked up....
> 
> Please implement an R-18 section, otherwise stop hating on me and somnium and anyone that talks about sex on a forum attached to a site that's packed with sex.


If you don't like the way the forum is set up, feel free to leave and find one that is 18+. If you choose to stay, respect the rules then.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> If you don't like the way the forum is set up, feel free to leave and find one that is 18+. If you choose to stay, respect the rules then.


Nope. If you don't like random sex posts and threads, you leave and go join some forum that's meant for children. Like a sesame street forum or something that isn't attached to a site with mass amounts of adult content.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> I just seriously don't get this BS, you've got a furry art site PACKED with furry porn and some kiddy forum attached to it with anti-sex chat rules. That's fucked up....
> 
> Please implement an R-18 section, otherwise stop hating on me and somnium and anyone that talks about sex on a forum attached to a site that's packed with sex.



Yiff in hell, furfag.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Yiff in hell, furfag.


This is the most anti-furry, furry forum I've ever been on.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> This is the most anti-furry, furry forum I've ever been on.


Idk, you literally came here and immediately posted about a furry sex toy... it paints a bad first impression.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 3, 2016)

Whew. Sex dolls. I can understand if you enjoy the NSFW art because people get emotionally attached to the aesthetic over time, but isn't this taking it a bit too far? I mean, there's people in the outside world to have functioning relationships with.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Idk, you literally came here and immediately posted about a furry sex toy... it paints a bad first impression.


Like I said, judgmental as fuck for furries. You people are aware that there's art on the site of hard vore involving furry characters getting ripped to bloody shreds in a sexual setting and you people think I'm wrong in the head just because I want a cute sex toy. Get over yourselves you freaks.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Like I said, judgmental as fuck for furries. You people are aware that there's art on the site of hard vore involving furry characters getting ripped to bloody shreds in a sexual setting and you people think I'm wrong in the head just because I want a cute sex toy. Get over yourselves you freaks.


How about calm your tits. I am very aware of the fact Fa has an adult side.

I never said you were wrong in the head. All I said is a different cheaper option, and then said because this is a pg13 forum at the present time this isn't the right place for it. If you have an issue with the current rules, go contact an admin. Don't freak the fuck out like a child.

Also, there are other sides to the fandom than just a sexual side. So just because we are furries as well does not mean we all are into the exact same kinky shit as you. So you will obviously get opinions that are drastically different than yours.

Also this whole thread is gonna make me cringe myself to sleep.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe the guy has a thing for dead bodies, who knows


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

Man this thread made for some really great bathroom break reading material


----------



## DravenDonovan (Nov 3, 2016)

Just because it exists doesn't mean people should agree with it, or like it.  There is fetishes like water sports, scrat, vore, and baby fur that exist that I don't agree with.  People don't have to agree with it, either, and they don't have to be quiet about their hate for it.    Just like you don't have to be quiet about how their voiced hate makes you feel.  It's called 'freedom of speech'.  Besides, why do you care if people hate the idea?  Do their opinions really matter to you?  Are you offended?  Do we all have to accept and approve of every fetish imaginable within the furry fandom, just because some furries have them?  I personally don't care, but to get butt hurt because many others don't like your idea is just.. you're salty o.o judging them for judging you just makes you no different :/


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> How about calm your tits. I am very aware of the fact Fa has an adult side.
> 
> I never said you were wrong in the head. All I said is a different cheaper option, and then said because this is a pg13 forum at the present time this isn't the right place for it. If you have an issue with the current rules, go contact an admin. Don't freak the fuck out like a child.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I don't get the whole sexless "I'm a furry because I want to be an animal but if I were an animal I'd be disgusted with my own anatomy" side of it.  Or are half the people in the fandom because they own a cat and like cats? Cuz if so that's really dumb, that'd make anyone on the planet that doesn't hate animals a furry. 
Also I'm not "freaking out like a child". I just don't understand the lot of you freaking out like a bunch of hypocrites. Also I find the reactions both stupid and entertaining so I'll keep coming back until the thread dies, lol. Also a lot of the drift I get from people in the fandom and on this thread is "I'm just here to meet chicks/guys!" Buncha normals trying to squeeze themselves into the niche cuz they can't get laid in normal settings.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Sorry if I don't get the whole sexless "I'm a furry because I want to be an animal but if I were an animal I'd be disgusted with my own anatomy" side of it.  Or are half the people in the fandom because they own a cat and like cats? Cuz if so that's really dumb, that'd make anyone on the planet that doesn't hate animals a furry.
> Also I'm not "freaking out like a child". I just don't understand the lot of you freaking out like a bunch of hypocrites. Also I find the reactions both stupid and entertaining so I'll keep coming back until the thread dies, lol. Also a lot of the drift I get from people in the fandom and on this thread is "I'm just here to meet chicks/guys!" Buncha normals trying to squeeze themselves into the niche cuz they can't get laid in normal settings.


Nah, Its just knowing the time and place to talk about said things. Also if you can't see the other reasons people are furries maybe you should just kindly leave and go fap to some fur porn.

And well at least they are trying to meet people. You just wanna fuck a lump of silicone. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Buncha normals trying to squeeze themselves into the niche cuz they can't get laid in normal settings.





lazarus102 said:


> they can't get laid in normal settings.


Pardon me, but isn't this why you're like... Going for a sex doll or?


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe he's dollsexual? Seriously a guy just wants to make a furry doll, I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Maybe he's dollsexual? Seriously a guy just wants to make a furry doll, I don't see anything wrong with that


I never said there was anything wrong with it. To each his own really.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

Whatever helps him take the edge off, 'suppose.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Nah, Its just knowing the time and place to talk about said things. Also if you can't see the other reasons people are furries maybe you should just kindly leave and go fap to some fur porn.
> 
> And well at least they are trying to meet people. You just wanna fuck a lump of silicone. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yes, obviously because I made one thread about it means that it is what I devote my life to, you know me so well!



Andromedahl said:


> Pardon me, but isn't this why you're like... Going for a sex doll or?



The sex doll idea was because I have a furry fetish. Frankly, if I had a girlfriend and she was into the same stuff and supported me in it, I'd still love the idea of making one of these. 
So no, my inability to get a chick has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 3, 2016)

For a minute, I thought I'd accidentally logged in to Tumblr...

While I'm usually one who can't resist jumping into a hotly contested, intellectual debate over controversial issues, that's clearly not what this is.

Might I suggest, to some, that presenting your opinion or your viewpoint by means of a well thought-out and strategically worded argument may prove far more effective than grade school level name calling and whining about what's offended you.

But no... the masses would much rather shit-post drama all over the internet and hog up memory in some server, somewhere with completely useless and utter garbage.

Try something challenging for once that requires a bit of cognitive thinking and utilization of actual brain cells. Make it a debate instead of a useless and otherwise preposterous argument.

Go big or go home...
Lyc


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 3, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> The sex doll idea was because I have a furry fetish. Frankly, if I had a girlfriend and she was into the same stuff and supported me in it, I'd still love the idea of making one of these.
> So no, my inability to get a chick has nothing to do with this thread.


Ah. Carry on then. Still lowkey internally questioning whether this really should be on a pg-13-ish forum, but since it ain't going anywhere, one thing I -do- think is that if you do ever make a furry sex doll, I would be lowkey concerned about the fur and how to keep it clean enough to be safe. Silicon bare is pretty different from faux fur, I'd imagine. 's my two cents.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)

I apologise for contributing to the drama in this thread. It was unnecessary and immature of me. I had no opinion on the subject matter and instead opted for de-railing the thread even further and I'm sorry.
Forums have a way of stirring up shitfests and honestly It can be easy to find yourself in one. But at the same time don't expect people to not give their opinions on things.
what does the unofficial beginner's guide in this forum say? "We aren't a hugbox"
people have found their way into this fandom in a myriad of ways, some of them nothing to do with sex. do what you gotta do, man and ultimately I won't judge, but definitely check for next time if talking about sex dolls on a PG-13 site is appropriate.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

fuck pg-13, most 13 year olds are already watching hardcore porn


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> fuck pg-13, most 13 year olds are already watching hardcore porn


maybe, but rules are rules, man.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> maybe, but rules are rules, man.



oh yea? Fuck rules *is edgy*


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh yea? Fuck rules *is edgy*



Calm down sparklewolf, here
*Gives more sparkles*


----------



## Somnium (Nov 3, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Calm down sparklewolf, here
> *Gives more sparkles*



Sparkles, yay! I'll glue them on myself


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2016)

Firstly: This post does not constitute staff approval of the thread subject. Some posts in this thread _definitely_ seem way across the PG-13 boundary and general discussion of the overall topic may or may not be out of bounds as well. So don't be surprised if there's further action taken when primary forum staff has a chance to look it over. 

Secondly: Knock it off with the personal attacks. If they continue, I _will_ lock the thread for that reason alone. You may disagree with each other, but it's perfectly possible to disagree with people without lashing out at them. Try doing that, please.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> people have found their way into this fandom in a myriad of ways, some of them nothing to do with sex.



And some have sex at the core, why push those ones out? Just because it's distasteful to some doesn't mean it should be erased from existence. I OPT for an R-18 section on these forums so as not to be leaving out an entire (rather large) fraction of the fandom.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2016)

Both I and Mungo have seen a few reports come in regarding posts in this thread.  I am closing this thread for the time being, to combust through things and act on the content which crosses lines.


----------

